# Stolen Fotos



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Stolen Fotos:
Mice from Chilloutarea Mousery are so beautiful and attractive, that some people steal the fotos from my homepage and try to sell their third class fake mice for a high price. Think twice, before you order fakes! If you want to get good mice, buy from reliable breeders only! 









Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Roland said:


> If you want to get good mice, buy from reliable breeders only!


good point Roland!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

did you report the photoabuse?? It is illegal to steal other peoples photos and most salespages and so on takes that serious. I have tried it myself (not stealing, but getting stolen from) with ferrets and the pictures are mostly removed at once.

I know this isnt the point in the post, but I just get so angry when someone steals photos. :evil:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

And the bottom of the three small pictures is one of moustress' photos!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SarahY said:


> And the bottom of the three small pictures is one of moustress' photos!
> 
> Sarah xxx


Wow, I thought at least the third foto would show the thiev's own mouse...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

How awful! Report that website immediately!!! :evil:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*heehee*

I kinda flattered by this. Very weird.

The more I think about it it, the funnier it is! Roland's and my meeces together again for the first time. Choice!

ROTFLMAO! *cough*

*COUGH* Vurry vurry bad people. Bad. BAD BAD people.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've even had people steal and use photos of pet quality mice from my website. It's odd the things people do. But it's a lot more serious with this as they are trying to profit from it - they could probably be prosecuted for misdescriptions and selling something they don't own as well as breaching copyright!


----------



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

annoying if you spend time and money for someone just to steal from your website, take a look at my family website for the dogs, look at the bottom right of the front page and read the disclaimer, if you havent already done so consider doing the same.
Stu.

google, Ocobo Mystyle


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There's no money to be made raising mousies! Even if you do have show type, there's nothing more than winning and self accomplishment to be gained! With dog and cats, I can see raising a big flap over this kind of thing. Sure, it's dishonest and not nice, but it just makes the perpetrator look foolish.


----------



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

hi, please dont think dog breeding differs from mouse breeding, they have the same ambitions for winning and self accomplishment !. puppy farmers breed for financial gain, however like yourself, show kennels certainly do not. i hope this doesnt come across rude because its not meant to be in any way shape or form, i was just trying to help rolands original post regarding this matter, all i was suggesting if you object to photos bieng used simply put a disclaimer on your site, if you dont have a disclaimer / copyright people are free to use your photos, kind regards Stu


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

You do not need a copyright disclaimer to retain copyright protection over any images you create. They are not free for use simply because they lack a copyright disclaimer, not even under fair use in this case because they being used for profit and misrepresentation.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Stu: Yes, I do understand that. But pups off a champion pooch sell for hundred if not thousands of dollars. I wasn't implying that folks that show dogs don't get those same benefits in winning and a sense of self accomplishment, just that with meeces, there are no thousand dollar progeny.And I know some show dog folks; not all of them make money at it and there's a lot of expense involved as well, which usually isn't true with show meeces.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

If I wanted to buy mice of Roland or anyone else I would contact them first and get them too email me pictures and there information.We all have seen the pictures of those tricolour mice so we know if they come up on someone elses website etc naughty people who done it, we will recognise the pictures.There will of course be people who breed/ or have bred those mice if they have bought them off Roland,they could take pictures of there own mice because where did Roland get them from originally or is that tricolour soley atributed too Roland ? I dont know,are there breeders of that exacxt colour in this country? they are gorgeous I would like some Myself.I think say for example a successfull litigation on copyright of those pictures would be very low. You can watermark them so no one can use them at all.


----------



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

dear miss moustress, i agree with what you are saying regarding dogs, and also agree none of us are going to make our first million with mice, also we agree photo pinching is a little naughty, this could be the start of something special..... could we be falling in love ? a huge smile and a big kiss from norfolk u.k.
Kind regards, Stu


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

WNTMousery said:


> You do not need a copyright disclaimer to retain copyright protection over any images you create. They are not free for use simply because they lack a copyright disclaimer, not even under fair use in this case because they being used for profit and misrepresentation.


Hi,

I have and always had this disclaimer on my homepage:
"These pages, in their ENTIRETY (which includes text!), are COPYRIGHT! You may NOT reproduce them in ANY way (including translation to another site) unless otherwise specified.
Kein Teil dieser Seiten darf ohne Genehmigung des Autors kopiert oder wiedergegeben werden."

Is this not enough, could I improve the disclaimer?

Anyway, the pressure on this particular thiev from France has been too strong, the french advertisement was deleted now.
I have to thank some dear and reliable Fanciers from France, who managed this so quickly.

Regards, Roland
Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Roland that is a fine disclaimer. Under the Fair use laws, your images and portions of your texts can be used for non-profit educational uses, without your permission.

But using them like this, to missrepresent something, and profit from it, -is- illegal.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Under the Fair use laws, your images and portions of your texts can be used for non-profit educational uses, without your permission.


But that's not fair in itself! Stealing is stealing and it's naughty, doesn't matter what it is or what it's for.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

SarahY said:


> > Under the Fair use laws, your images and portions of your texts can be used for non-profit educational uses, without your permission.
> 
> 
> But that's not fair in itself! Stealing is stealing and it's naughty, doesn't matter what it is or what it's for.
> ...


Well it's legal. 
It's for good reasons. I can't claim it's -mine-, but I can share something like, if I used one of Roland's photos to show someone what tri colour mice look like, and didn't claim it as mine, it's legal. But if I claim it as mine, or try to prophet from it, that's where it becomes true theft, and illegal.

EDIT: I didn't mean it, but re-reading that it almost sounds rude! I didn't mean it that way! Swear it! :?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Stealing is stealing? So, when my professor hands out photocopies of a poem, he's stealing? Or when a non-profit republishes a paper done on their subject (say an AIDS charity publishing the results section of a recent study) in order to inform their demographic about recent science, they're stealing? I don't mean to go off-topic, but there are good reasons to use others' copyrighted materials. Selling things isn't one of them, but fair use is a big deal. Whenever we post photos here to demonstrate diseases or coat types or color patterns, so long as we don't take credit for the original photo, we're "stealing". Still, this French page is definitely not fair use, has no reason to use another's photos, and should definitely be taken down, since it's meant for profit.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Stu:

Sweetie, it's been a long, long time since I was properly 'missed'. On my Sweet Sixteenth (decades ago!) my dad said"Sweet sixteen and never been kissed! Hah! More like sweet sixteen and never been missed."

Though I'm not particular, most of the time, how I'm called.

And you spelled my name right in all particulars!

*MWAH* I'll put you on the short list in the case of my ever making it over to your side of the pond.

-'missed' moustress


----------

